# Beautiful Trimac Cichlid vs Flowerhorn Amphilophus Trimacul



## mrcichlidman (Aug 8, 2012)

Discover this awesome Trimac Cichlid. This is not a flowerhorn. A beautiful Trimac is often call a flowerhorn Cichlid, but it not. This is a fish found in the wild of the amphilophus family. Trimaculatus is one of the most colorful of the amphilophus family. Pure Trimac Cichlid!
Trimac amphilophus trimaculatus cichlasoma "red devil cichlid" flowerhorn "flowerhorn cichlid" "flowerhorn fish"


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi mcichlidman,

That is an amazing trimac. How long is it? Thank you for sharing.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## mrcichlidman (Aug 8, 2012)

thanks alot She is 6 1/2 long.


----------



## pitdogg2 (Apr 10, 2008)

IMHO the "Flowerhorn" was the worst thing that could of happened to the Tri-Mack. The FH breeders dump their culls into the wholesalers as Tri-Macks which now starts polluting the breed stock.

6" Tri-Mack nice but you got a long way to go....get back to me when it's 14" long and 3"wide and knocks your glass lid wide open when he wants fed.


----------



## mrcichlidman (Aug 8, 2012)

I agree with you with the Flowerhorn. You have to know what a true trimac is otherwise you may be getting some watered down fish. What do you mean when you said "Trimac nice but you got a long way to go"? why did you say get back to you when the flower knocks the glass lid open? I dont understand.


pitdogg2 said:


> IMHO the "Flowerhorn" was the worst thing that could of happened to the Tri-Mack. The FH breeders dump their culls into the wholesalers as Tri-Macks which now starts polluting the breed stock.
> 
> 6" Tri-Mack nice but you got a long way to go....get back to me when it's 14" long and 3"wide and knocks your glass lid wide open when he wants fed.


----------

